# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  استفاده از توابع مدول datetime در پایتون 2.2

## ASedJavad

سلام
برا یه کاری، مجبورم از پایتون 2.2 استفاده کنم. مدول datetime هم که از پایتون 2.3 اضافه شده به پایتون.
از این مدول این سه کار رو فقط میخوام:

datetime.date().toordinal
datetime.date().days
datetime.date(1)-datetime.date(2)

(منظورم از سومی، تفریق دوتا datetime.date از هم دیگست.)

کد مشابهی، چیزی برا این سه تا مورد وجود داره؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

یه سرچ بزنید شاید چیزی بود اما راه حل جایگزین اینه که یه وب سرویس خیلی ساده بنویسید که با python 2.7 اجرا بشه و اون برنامتون از این سرویس همون ماژولهارو صدا کنه.

----------


## ASedJavad

> یه سرچ بزنید شاید چیزی بود اما راه حل جایگزین اینه که یه وب سرویس خیلی ساده بنویسید که با python 2.7 اجرا بشه و اون برنامتون از این سرویس همون ماژولهارو صدا کنه.


سرچ زدم، چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم
راه حل شما هم متاسفانه به درد من نمیخوره!

----------


## n.nowroozi

چرا مشکلش چیه؟

----------


## ASedJavad

> سرچ زدم، چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم
> راه حل شما هم متاسفانه به درد من نمیخوره!


مشکل اینه که برا برنامه نویسی رو موبایل میخوام. (سیمبین) و این چیزی که شما میگید نه که نشدنی باشه ولی راه جالبی نیست... نمیخوام برنامه به نت نیازمند باشه!

----------


## n.nowroozi

یه ماژولی هست به اسم mx.DateTime این فکر کنم قدیمی تره یه چک بکن ببین روی اون ورژن پایتون جواب میده یا نه
طبق چیزی که من دیدم باید جواب بده:
http://web.mit.edu/seven/arch/sun4/l...me/mxDateTime/

----------


## ASedJavad

ممنون
الگوریتمش به دردم خورد

----------

